# Big Vivariums



## Shy (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi im just wandering if anyone no's where i can purchase a large vivarium for less than £200. iv been hunting for a large viv for when my beardy grows up and is living with his gf to be but i cant seem to find a large enough one that doesnt break my bank account. I thought of builiding one myself but i dont have the time with work and my other pets.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

have you tried ebay?? you might get lucky on there or in the freeads (dont know if you get that in scotland though)
manda xx


----------



## Shy (Jul 5, 2006)

*..*

Iv tryed ebay but all the large vivs are for collection only and happen to be miles and miles away from where i live.


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

http://www.faunology.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=18776&cat=312&page=1

will do the job


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

what sort of size are you after?
may be able to sort you one


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

jav07 said:


> what sort of size are you after?
> may be able to sort you one


adult beardie looking 4x2


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

I must say, i can recommend jav07's viv's, i had one off him was second hand, and still brill condition, very well built and very sturdy. I can see it lasting the life of my reptiles unlike some of the ones on the market these days.
I can honestly say i was very pleased with it.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers rach glad you and elliott like it


----------

